# Looking for reclaimed bowling lanes



## ronensky (Feb 15, 2012)

I have plans to furnish my office with desks made from bowling lanes. I love the look and the use of reclaimed material. Anyone who can get hold of some lanes please reach out. Ronen - ronensky [at] gmail [com


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

where are you located?


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Get ready for some heavy lifting.
Ya ain't gettin' my workbench.
Bill


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

I seen a add somewhere in IND, they are taking up lanes like so wide sold by linear foot, the add was in a auto trade book from E town Area I think, But this is recent book, the name of the flyer is AUTO TRADER the add was in the back I expect a reward if u find this just kiddin IL be up around 7 tonight and see if u found it


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Cutting those is tough. I understand they are full of nails holding the boards together.


----------



## ronensky (Feb 15, 2012)

I can't send messages yet since I am a newbie….so…

Chrisstef - I am located in California. If it makes sense, I can pay for shipping.
Bill - Promise I won't take your workbench.
Steve, Kentucky - I don't have access to that magazine in IND…but if you find the contact info I would sure be grateful


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

Keep your eyes on CL.
I got some nice maple and building a workbench from it.
Yes, do watchout for the nails.


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

I used to have two work benches made out of that stuff. Wish I could get my hands on some more!!
Good luck finding some and get a fork lift ! LOL.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I saw an ad on Tulsa, Ok CL for a whole building full of bowling alley lanes tonight. Shipping to Ca would probably be a deal breaker.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Talk to your local demolition contractors they may have some leads on it. In my 10 years in demo ive only bid on one bowling alley job but theyre out there for sure. Good luck in your hunt. I know a guy out here in CT that has some but putting wings on that is gonna be pricy.


----------



## bobsmyuncle (Jan 12, 2011)

Another option is to look for a basketball gym being re-floored. I got a few sections from my buddy (who carted home nearly half a court.) It was a 1" wide parquet. It's kinda neat because it has the key's circle crossing over it.

It's my understanding that only the first few feet of a bowling alley are hard maple and the rest are softer woods. And likewise, I've heard they are full full full of nails.


----------



## ecoJacks (Apr 9, 2012)

This is a bit of a bump, but if you're still looking… We have a large selection of bowling alley lanes available, and we can ship to anywhere in the US.

Shoot me an email: contact [at] ecojacks [dot] com and we'll see what we can do to help.


----------

